# Summer Solstice 2008



## zenie (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok it's a way off yet but me and a few mates'll be going like last year.

Would be nice to say hi to a few people in the south west if they're there.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 29, 2008)

I might do... though I was really cold last time I went. 

Glastonbury Tor would be a cool place for the solstice.


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2008)

never been cos it's a load of pseudo mystical bollox to be fair

may go this year, dunno really


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2008)

JTG said:


> never been cos it's a load of pseudo mystical bollox to be fair
> 
> may go this year, dunno really


i've heard it told that if you concentrate really hard on your deepest wishes as the sun rises through the stones, then they may come true....


.....which is the only way that the Rovers are going to go up in the near future matey


----------



## TopCat (Apr 29, 2008)

I might go avebury this year.


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2008)

who says that's my deepest wish


----------



## Dan U (Apr 29, 2008)

i'm there! 

Friday night this time as well! winner


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2008)

is it true that English Heritage hand out free acid to anyone arriving before sunset?


----------



## Dan U (Apr 29, 2008)

JTG said:


> is it true that English Heritage hand out free acid to anyone arriving before sunset?



keep it under your hat though yeah.
they don't want the remnants of the brew crew to realise.

this year i intend to not take too many mushrooms and spend half the night with my body repelling the poison and have weird people dressed as tree's asking me if i am ok.


----------



## zenie (Apr 29, 2008)

JTG said:


> never been cos it's a load of pseudo mystical bollox to be fair
> 
> may go this year, dunno really


 

Stonehneg is an ancient monument, I appreciate the opportunity to get up close and touch/see it without a fence being in the way. 

And you're the one with dreads, hippy.


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2008)

well you _intend_ to but we all know what that means...

I never keep acid under my hat. that'd be silly. I'm sensible and pop it in my mouth for safe keeping 

@Dan U


----------



## boohoo (Apr 29, 2008)

zenie said:


> Stonehneg is an ancient monument, I appreciate the opportunity to get up close and touch/see it without a fence being in the way.



HIPPY!!!!!

Actually  - that is why i went - to look at the stones though there are many other impressive ancient monument's around...


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2008)

zenie said:


> Stonehneg is an ancient monument, I appreciate the opportunity to get up close and touch/see it without a fence being in the way.
> 
> And you're the one with dreads, hippy.



it's still a load of pseudo mystical bollox though

Glastonbury otoh actually is a real site of healing and ancient kings of the Britons etc. Oh yes


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2008)

is the archbishop of canterbury going to be there with his beardy druid mates?


----------



## Rollem (Apr 29, 2008)

i'm gonna try and go this year  might take madge too if poss


----------



## boohoo (Apr 29, 2008)

arbor low... Derbyshire...


----------



## boohoo (Apr 29, 2008)

JTG said:


> is the archbishop of canterbury going to be there with his beardy druid mates?




Arthur Pendragon is there with his broad sword.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2008)

JTG said:


> who says that's my deepest wish


aha, good point. 

what is your deepest wish then, oh bearded mystical one?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.stonepages.com/

For the fans of ancient monuments...


----------



## rich! (Apr 29, 2008)

boohoo said:


> Arthur Pendragon is there with his broad sword.



Don't mention him - you'll get Stig started!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 29, 2008)

rich! said:


> Don't mention him - you'll get Stig started!



In a good or bad way?


----------



## zenie (Apr 29, 2008)

JTG said:


> it's still a load of pseudo mystical bollox though
> 
> Glastonbury otoh actually is a real site of healing and ancient kings of the Britons etc. Oh yes


 

Ok well everyone's entitled to their opinions


----------



## TopCat (Apr 29, 2008)

boohoo said:


> Arthur Pendragon is there with his broad sword.



Well you better hope that the pair of mentals who _both_ think they are Arthur Pendragon don't turn up. they get cross with each other and start with the swords thingy. This usually results in one or both of them sectioned for a few months.


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 29, 2008)

JTG said:


> it's still a load of pseudo mystical bollox though
> 
> Glastonbury otoh actually is a real site of healing and ancient kings of the Britons etc. Oh yes




Stonehenge summer solstice is one of the best parties on the calendar.
(keep that to yourselves though folks).

And glastonbury tor on a windy night?  doesnt bare thinking about.

We'll be at the stones for sure.
I wouldnt miss it for anything (unless its pissing down with rain of course)


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> aha, good point.
> 
> what is your deepest wish then, oh bearded mystical one?



it's a secret 

and I never said that pseudo mystical bollox wasn't a good reason for a bloody good party. I enjoy Christmas as well


----------



## boohoo (Apr 29, 2008)

JTG said:


> it's still a load of pseudo mystical bollox though
> 
> Glastonbury otoh actually is a real site of healing and ancient kings of the Britons etc. Oh yes



welll... Druids and Stone henge is a modern association. We have very limited understanding of the old druids. Stonehenge was probably used as an important religious site - there is no other stone circle in the UK quite like it.

Glastonbury has possible association with being a very early christian settlement. It has some great myths associated with it including King Arthur burial place which seems to be a monk's fund raising scheme. There is a lack of evidence of much prehistoric religious ritual in and around the tor but it is quite likely to have had some religious importance because of the height and view from the tor -makes it a rather special place.


----------



## zenie (Apr 29, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> We'll be at the stones for sure.
> I wouldnt miss it for anything (unless its pissing down with rain of course)


 

Lovely, will make sure I see you and (hopefully although she hasn't replied ) Eva


----------



## boohoo (Apr 29, 2008)

TopCat said:


> Well you better hope that the pair of mentals who _both_ think they are Arthur Pendragon don't turn up. they get cross with each other and start with the swords thingy. This usually results in one or both of them sectioned for a few months.



Are there two of them? One of them was involved with getting stonehenge opened again on the solstice.


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2008)

boohoo said:


> welll... Druids and Stone henge is a modern association. We have very limited understanding of the old druids. Stonehenge was probably used as an important religious site - there is no other stone circle in the UK quite like it.



clearly it was some sort of early football ground, you can tell by the goalpost structures at either end.

though I find it hard to believe there's ever been any decent team in WIltshire



> Glastonbury has possible association with being a very early christian settlement. It has some great myths associated with it including King Arthur burial place which seems to be a monk's fund raising scheme. There is a lack of evidence of much prehistoric religious ritual in and around the tor but it is quite likely to have had some religious importance because of the height and view from the tor -makes it a rather special place.



I was basing my view on the number of crystal shops and cider addled hippies in and around the area tbh


----------



## TopCat (Apr 29, 2008)

boohoo said:


> Are there two of them? One of them was involved with getting stonehenge opened again on the solstice.



They both turned up at the Newbury bypass protests and tried to kill each other!


----------



## boohoo (Apr 29, 2008)

JTG said:


> I was basing my view on the number of crystal shops and cider addled hippies in and around the area tbh



If you wanna read about Glastonbury history - Geoffrey Ashe is your man. I actually find the place rather creepy - don't know why. It sems to have bad vibes.


----------



## Thora (Apr 29, 2008)

TopCat said:


> I might go avebury this year.



I might stop by Avebury at some point too, my parents live in Devizes so it's just down the road from me.  Stonehenge is a laugh on Solstice though - but always colder than you would expect.


----------



## zenie (Apr 29, 2008)

Thora said:


> Stonehenge is a laugh on Solstice though - but always colder than you would expect.


 

Come prepared, I did FFS and I'm not the practical type


----------



## TopCat (Apr 29, 2008)

Thora said:


> I might stop by Avebury at some point too, my parents live in Devizes so it's just down the road from me.  Stonehenge is a laugh on Solstice though - but always colder than you would expect.



I saw girls in strappy tops and no coats the last time I went. I was thermalled up, like you would not believe.


----------



## Thora (Apr 29, 2008)

zenie said:


> Come prepared, I did FFS and I'm not the practical type



I sported a very attractive charity shop ski jacket last time - people may have laughed, but come 3am I was the toasty warm one 

Solstice is the 21st June isn't it?  Think I'll defo be there


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2008)

Friday 20th/Saturday 21st June


----------



## zenie (Apr 29, 2008)

Thora said:


> I sported a very attractive charity shop ski jacket last time - people may have laughed, but come 3am I was the toasty warm one
> 
> Solstice is the 21st June isn't it? Think I'll defo be there


 

Yup drive down friday night, drive home saturday afternoon 

I had my cat hat and about 4 jumpers and coats


----------



## Eva Luna (Apr 29, 2008)

zenie said:


> Lovely, will make sure I see you and (hopefully although she hasn't replied ) Eva



*waves at Zenie*
def see ya there chick!
I'll try and get Pav to bring his drum


----------



## Yetman (Apr 29, 2008)

I may well make an effort to get to this, havent been since 2002.

I'll heads ya'll up if I do


----------



## zenie (Apr 29, 2008)

Eva Luna said:


> *waves at Zenie*
> def see ya there chick!
> I'll try and get Pav to bring his drum


 
Yay!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and drum?! 



Yetman said:


> I may well make an effort to get to this, havent been since 2002.
> 
> I'll heads ya'll up if I do


 

Yay again!!


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2008)

to clarify my earlier cynicism, I may well go anyway but only to take drugs and have a laugh with any mates who are also going.

not sure about the drums though


----------



## TopCat (Apr 29, 2008)

I think I may come and sell balloons all night.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 29, 2008)

I've spent a good few solstices up glastonbury tor, it's a bit nippy sure, and one year was a bit drizzly, but it's still properly wicked. One year the sky was absolutely clear, the valleys between the hill were filled with mist leaving the hills looking like islands on a white sea, and some guy was playing the bagpipes as the sun came up. Properly awesome, never forget it. 

Haven't been for the last couple, but was thinking of going again this year. Seems more chilled than stonehenge or wherever.


----------



## breasticles (Apr 29, 2008)

boohoo said:


> I actually find the place rather creepy - don't know why. It sems to have bad vibes.



i was in glastonbury once and i overheard a very typical hippydippy woman say 'a lot of think glastonbury is a really mellow place, but actually its got really _savage energies_'.  i love that. whenever i see anything vaguely off- key happening in glastonbury i like to mutter 'savage energies' to myself. 


best thing about glastonbury- the adverts in ralph bending estate agents. i've written a little song about ralph bending to the tune of the real slim shady that i like to sing to myself.


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2008)

TopCat said:


> I think I may come and do balloons all night.


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 29, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> and some guy was playing the bagpipes as the sun came up. Properly awesome, never forget it.


that'd be our craig. He puts on a good show. 



breasticles said:


> i was in glastonbury once and i overheard a very typical hippydippy woman say 'a lot of think glastonbury is a really mellow place, but actually its got really _savage energies_'.  i love that. whenever i see anything vaguely off- key happening in glastonbury i like to mutter 'savage energies' to myself.
> 
> 
> best thing about glastonbury- the adverts in ralph bending estate agents. i've written a little song about ralph bending to the tune of the real slim shady that i like to sing to myself.


you're right about those savage energies.
they're all about the place 

Ralph Bending has just left my place 2 minutes ago as it happens.
I had him round to value my house because I've always wanted him to sell my house. He's very funny as estate agents go.
heres a fairly typical sample just lifted from his site;
'Like Hale Berry surfacing from the sea this place curls the toes as it pours out its ejaculate and rubs itself down with a fluffy, dry towel. Suit investor with a grudge.'

heres another;
If I was a normal I would describe this house as a 'deceptively spacious period property in a sought after location' but I'm not. It's just been let but is still available to buy.


he liked my shed though


----------



## zenie (Apr 29, 2008)

TopCat said:


> I think I may come and sell balloons all night.


 
I tried to do that at Waveform, except I ended up giving them away and doing shit loads myself. 



Pavlik said:


> Ralph Bending has just left my place 2 minutes ago as it happens.
> I had him round to value my house because I've always wanted him to sell my house. He's very funny as estate agents go.


 
You're moving?!


----------



## Dan U (Apr 29, 2008)

zenie said:


> Come prepared, I did FFS and I'm not the practical type



the moo rules!

it's worth going to see Zenie get all earth mother tbh.


----------



## zenie (Apr 29, 2008)

'Hippies do your worst' 

the moo shall be in attendance


----------



## Dan U (Apr 29, 2008)

zenie said:


> 'Hippies do your worst'
> 
> the moo shall be in attendance



nothing was as funny as your face when that crazy african hippy came up to us at Waveform.

priceless


----------



## boohoo (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm getting more interested at being at the Tor... that is if I decide to go...

*wonders who I can persuade to go to Glastonbury tor*


----------



## zenie (Apr 29, 2008)

Dan U said:


> nothing was as funny as your face when that crazy african hippy came up to us at Waveform.
> 
> priceless


 
I think I was sufficiently rude enough


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 29, 2008)

zenie said:


> You're moving?!


My life is in a state of flux


----------



## genee_rave (May 3, 2008)

now that i'm a van owner i want to get involved in fun like this that i've normally missed out on!  looking forward to my first solstice at stonehenge, the english heritage site 'conditions of entry' look a bit serious, are there lots of security types around?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2008)

boohoo said:


> I'm getting more interested at being at the Tor... that is if I decide to go...
> 
> *wonders who I can persuade to go to Glastonbury tor*



It's frikkin always windy as fuk up there


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2008)

It pisses me off actually that people are allowed to go and climb all over the stones on Solstice night but any other time of the year you can't even get close to the fucking things.


----------



## Bakunin (May 4, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> It's frikkin always windy as fuk up there



LOL!

It's the best part of 600 feet above sea level and with nothing to deflect the wind, what do you expect? 

I remember my last trip to the Tor on Solstice night in 1997. I went the there from Bognor Regis only to arrive at the campaite below the Tor (closed now) and my mates weren't going to come. As they had the tent this was a major bummer and I spent a soaking, windy and very cold night on top of the Tor with bongos hammering in my ears from all sides, surrounded by stoned randoms.

How I laughed.


----------



## Pavlik (May 4, 2008)

genee_rave said:


> the english heritage site 'conditions of entry' look a bit serious, are there lots of security types around?


yes but they dont really bother anyone. 
there's a load of them searching for obvious stuff like tents and bottles just before you get to the stones. 
just dont go try to go wandering through there with a pocket full of paraphenalia.



Geri said:


> It pisses me off actually that people are allowed to go and climb all over the stones on Solstice night but any other time of the year you can't even get close to the fucking things.


it's not officially allowed but I think they must let it go because it doesnt really do any harm and it'd probably be more trouble than its worth to ask one bloke to climb down.


----------



## zenie (May 14, 2008)

genee_rave said:


> now that i'm a van owner i want to get involved in fun like this that i've normally missed out on! looking forward to my first solstice at stonehenge, the english heritage site 'conditions of entry' look a bit serious, are there lots of security types around?


 

Yay you can make the tea in the monring then!! 

nah they're not too bad they are 'stewards' anyway not OB. 



Geri said:


> It pisses me off actually that people are allowed to go and climb all over the stones on Solstice night but any other time of the year you can't even get close to the fucking things.


 
Well you can stand outside the circle! 

People shouldn't be standing on them though.... but it's damage limitation innit? I liked it cos it's the only time you can get near them and that's pretty cool to me


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

boohoo said:


> I'm getting more interested at being at the Tor... that is if I decide to go...
> 
> *wonders who I can persuade to go to Glastonbury tor*



I was up there Monday, took a pipe of DMT to smoke up there and it was that windy I couldnt even fucking skin up let alone smoke a pipe 

Stupid hippys and their lofty hang outs


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 14, 2008)

JTG said:


> never been cos it's a load of pseudo mystical bollox to be fair
> 
> may go this year, dunno really



 has you not got a piccy of Da Hedge on your bedwoom wall?


----------



## JTG (May 14, 2008)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> has you not got a piccy of Da Hedge on your bedwoom wall?



yeah, it's a nice pic. all sunset colours with Stonehenge silhouetted

this doesn't mean I believe in all that whacky bollocks though


----------



## Tank Girl (May 14, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> It's frikkin always windy as fuk up there



last year the rain was going horizontally 

I'm thinking about this year


----------



## space-hopper (Jun 1, 2008)

JTG said:


> this doesn't mean I believe in all that whacky bollocks though



yea yea J you keep tellin yourself that


----------



## JTG (Jun 2, 2008)

fuck off hippy


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been to this the last two years in a row. This solstice I'll be at Serious Business


----------



## zenie (Jun 12, 2008)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I've been to this the last two years in a row. This solstice I'll be at Serious Business


 

How did I manage to not see you there? 

Doesn't look like I'll have a car this year, how do you get the train/bus thing from Sailsbury?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2008)

you get to salisbury station, you get on the bus marked "stonehenge"  and they'll charge you something ridiculous like £7 return (I did it that way last time I went).


----------



## Rollem (Jun 12, 2008)

i am no longer considering going this year

thank you


----------



## Thora (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm going to Avebury instead


----------



## Dan U (Jun 17, 2008)

without wishing to come over all william of walworth the weather is looking alright at the moment


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 17, 2008)

Dan U said:


> without wishing to come over all william of walworth the weather is looking alright at the moment



I was just saying, it's getting close to the time where it pisses down for a few days and fucks up the pilton site.


----------



## Uhuru (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds ace.  Can you smoke a big fat one without anyone objecting.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 18, 2008)

boohoo said:


> I'm getting more interested at being at the Tor... that is if I decide to go...
> 
> *wonders who I can persuade to go to Glastonbury tor*



Just wander through the town shouting 'free drugs!'
you'll have a bunch of new friends in no time.


----------



## Thora (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got the dates wrong!  I was thinking it was the Saturday night, but it's actually Friday isn't it?   Have to have a rethink...


----------

